# Where To Stay In Barbados??



## gnipgnop (Jan 7, 2009)

Thinking of going to Barbados in 2010.  Where would you stay and why?  This will be our first visit.  Looking at the Residence at the Crane but it seems to be so far away from everything.  We are not looking for wild night life but would love some soft music, drinks and possibly dancing.  Any recommendations???? or do they have a little entertainment in the evenings right there at the Crane?


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 7, 2009)

The Crane is lovely, but there isn't much around there, and you would definitely either need to rent a car, use the local bus system, or taxis. Some other places that come to mind are Divi Southwinds, South Beach, Plum Tree at Rockley.  These three places are on the south coast. Divi Southwinds is in The St. Lawrence Gap area which has many restaurants, shops and venues for evening entertainment. South Beach is across the street from Rockley Beach, there are also restaurants in the area and it is about a 10 min. bus ride to St. Lawrence Gap. Plum Tree isn't on the beach, it is situated on the grounds of Rockley Golf & Country Club. It is about a 10 min. walk to the beach. I believe they also have a suttle that takes you into Bridgetown (main city for duty free shopping). Plum Tree is also about 7 min. walk to the bank and grocery store, about 20 min. walk to St. Lawrence Gap.  
This site will give you some ideas, and maps to give you a better idea of where everything is.
http://barbados.org/maps.htm


----------



## caribbean (Jan 7, 2009)

Bougainvillea Beach Resort is quite nice and much closer to the action at the GAP.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 7, 2009)

We are hoping to spend a week in Barbados in either January or February of 2010.  We have placed a request for either the Residences at the Crane or The Bougainvilla Beach Resort.  Perhaps we can meet your there.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, that sounds great!  But never having been there what is the weather like in January/February?  We have not begun to make plans yet but were thinking more like May 2010.  I don't think I would mind being in a quiet place like the Crane.  Maybe renting a car for a day or two just to get a look around would be fine.  Have you been to Barbados before?  What are your plans as far as renting a car or not?


----------



## scotlass (Jan 9, 2009)

We loved Barbados but, unfortunately, our timeshare, Long Beach Club, has been torn down and we have no idea if or when it will be rebuilt.  (Not expecting it in our lifetime!)  We always went in January and it was wonderful!  Very high temperatures (80's) but not so hot as to get really scorched as it is in the spring/summer.  The first time we went in April and I got a very bad burn, even on my feet.  In January and February the sun is not so strong.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 9, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> Wow, that sounds great!  But never having been there what is the weather like in January/February?  We have not begun to make plans yet but were thinking more like May 2010.  I don't think I would mind being in a quiet place like the Crane.  Maybe renting a car for a day or two just to get a look around would be fine.  Have you been to Barbados before?  What are your plans as far as renting a car or not?




We have never been to Barbados before. My sister in law has been there says its beautiful. Furthermore, I consider Snappy Sam to be a reliable source of information and he loves Barbados. We have not yet thought about car rental.  We have not yet heard from HGVC and RCI if the request will be honored or not.  If we hear anything, I will post it either in this thread or create a new thread.  Hilton has a fabulous hotel resort in Barbados but we would rather have the time share experience for this vacation.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 10, 2009)

Well since neither one of us has been to Barbados what better way to enjoy a stay than with another novice.  Just think, when we come back we could be the ones giving details to others on what to do and see while visiting Barbados.  I definitely think I will put in a search for the Crane and the Bougainvillea Resort but I'm really concerned about traveling out of Pittsburgh, which is where we have to fly from, in January or February.  At this time of year, in fact today, most of the flights are canceled out of PIT because of sever weather warnings.  May is looking better for us.  Hope it works out for you and if you do get to go before we do please, please let me know how you liked the trip.  Good luck with your exchange.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 10, 2009)

I will certainly post a review in the TUG Resort Data base assuming RCI and HGVC pull through. If you like, I can let you know how our search turns out as a continuation of this thread.  Our next vacation will be a Royal Caribbean Cruise to Spain and the Canary Islands booked through HGVC as a point redemption.  It will take place in February 2009.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Barbados things to do??? St Lucia???*

Besides Harrison Caves which I have visited on a brief cruise stop 15 yrs ago what is there to do in Barbados for a empty nester couple?

We love the beach and sightseeing ,warm weather and beautiful & warm 80 degree water. Not big on the drinking scene.

A travel agent told us that Barbados and St Lucia are the two islands with much to do and that they are safer than most others.

Thanks for posting. Residences Crane is farther out but what a nice place it seems and Bouganvilla is closed to things but had some mixed reviews.


St Lucia Oasis Marigot has a view but the reviews seemed buggy and rusted appliances while Windjammer had mostly good and a few iffy.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 11, 2009)

We enjoyed the catamaran cruise 'Cool Runnings' and went several times.  It's a great day out from Bridgetown and goes along the west coast where the water is a little calmer.  There are stops for snorkling, one is supposed to be with the sea turtles but each time we stopped there, there was one turtle and several boats worth of tourists who were all doing the same thing.  I felt really bad for that turtle!  Food was excellent and it amazed us that they could provide such a meal from the boat.  They also provide transportation from some of the resorts.  www.coolrunningsbarbados.com


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 11, 2009)

Barbados is a great place to visit. They have excellent restaurants of all types and price ranges. The beaches are lovely. There are many things to see depending on your interests. 
The East Coast is fabulous, in the Bathsheba area. Huge waves, miles of beach to walk and a few restaurants, or you can take a picnic and have lunch at Barclays Park. There is a great lunch place up on a cliff called The Round House with excellent views, Sunday afternoon entertainment by Aubrey Cummings.
You can visit Orchid World with hundreds of varieties, some plantation houses like Sunbury House. Speightstown, which has quite a bit of its 19th century architure still remaining, and the newly opened Arlington House Museum. In Speightstown is the Caribbean Art Gallery.
Going north from Speightstown is Six Mens Bay, with it's little fishing village and another great restaurant called The Fish Pot in Little Good Harbour, right on the water in an old fort. 
There are many local craft places, like Earthworks Pottery, Pelican Village just outside Bridgetown with many craft shops and a small restaurant. 
In Bridgetown is of course the duty free shops, and a great place for lunch or dinner, The Waterfront Cafe.
There is St. Lawrence Gap, on the south coast, with it's numerous restaurants and shops. 
Hope this gives you some idea. There are also 4x4 guided tours you can take which usually include a lunch.


----------

